# MLF not starting??



## ForzaItalia (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and was hoping I can get some advice. Last Thursday, after I pressed and racked my Grenache/Mouvedre/Syrah off gross lees, I inoculated them with Enartis ML Silver bacteria and OptMalo plus. I have them in a water bath with aquarium heaters, keeping the temp at around 70 degrees. It has been a week and I still have not seen any small bubbles rising through the neck of the carboy. I do see some airlock activity but no small bubbles that I am used to seeing. I ran a chromatography test last night and did notice some presence of lactic acid in the wine (along with Malic). Does this mean the my Malo is working even if I do not see any small bubbles? I attached some pictures. Let me know. Thanks Again!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, you are in the middle of the conversion. For only a week the bottom test looks to be coming along just fine. Also looks like you can dial back on the sample size (alot!)


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok great! I guess I was worried because I didnt see little bubbles rushing to the top. Thanks for the reply Mike!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2013)

You just can't trust the tiny bubbles or lack thereof as an indicator with MLF. Also make sure you give them a gentle stir about once a week.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 24, 2013)

Will do Mike, thanks. I heard that I should use some inert gas when stirring. I have one of those soda stream machines that have a CO2 canister. Is it ok to take a glass of wine out of the carboy, give a couple of squirts of CO2 and begin the stirring? I guess because CO2 is heaver then O2 it acts as a blanket on top of the wine.

Also, When should I run my next chromatography test?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 24, 2013)

I would wait at a couple of weeks before checking again. I would not worry about CO2, as long as you have a topped up carboy you good.


----------



## s0615353 (Oct 26, 2013)

It seems like someone is a fan of CDP wines. Good choice!!!


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 28, 2013)

So I finally started seeing some small bubbles in my Mouvedre, a week and a half later...But still no signs in my Syrah and Grenanch (except some pressure on the airlocks). I know bubbles are not an indicator of MLF but am curious why I see bubbles in my Mouvedre and not Syrah. Is it because it is taking more time to build up the bacteria in these wines? My guess is the alcohol level is making it hard for the bacteria to thrive. The brix levels in my Syrah and Grenache was over 25 and the Mouvedre was 21. What do you guys think?


----------



## Turock (Oct 28, 2013)

Some MLB has a hard time getting going when alcohol is higher than 14%. When you have higher ABV, you need to use a stronger culture that will tolerate the alcohol. A brix of 25 is just over 14%---what is the alcohol tolerance of the MLB you're using, as I'm not familaiar with it?


----------



## ForzaItalia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Turock,

The below is from their website:

pH Tolerance 3.1
Ethanol tolerance to more than 15% vol.
Tolerance up to 45 mg/l total SO2 and 10 mg/L free SO2
Temperature range 64-74 F

Looking at that I figured I was OK.


----------



## Turock (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, you look like you're OK. Be patient---do a chromo test every 2 weeks or so and see how it's progressing. Some MLB are slower than others. Be sure to gently stir it a couple times a week to keep the MLB in contact with the wine. You don't want to introduce oxygen into it by whipping it up when you stir. O2 is the enemy of an MLF. Keep it in the correct temp range. It SHOULD finish just fine.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

Tested my wines this past Friday and you guys were right...MLF is working! So it's about a month in and the results are below. There is still some small amounts of Malic left. How much longer do you guys think it will be? I was planning on testing again in two weeks.

Thanks

Ilario


----------



## ForzaItalia (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi All,

So I think MLF is finally done, do all of you agree? (Chromo test attached)

I am planning on racking off the less/adding meta and degassing this weekend. Then hopefully rotating my carboys in my chest freezer for cold stabilization. Just wanted to confirm I should keep the freezer temp around 30F and keep in for 2 weeks and then rack off the crystals?

Thanks again! and Happy Thanksgiving!
Ilario


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 27, 2013)

Ilario,
They look finished, make sure that you put vodka in the airlocks before cold stabilizing, it won't freeze.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2013)

That is a picture perfect chromatogram of a completely finished MLF. Well done!


----------



## ForzaItalia (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Tom and Mike! Look forward to the next steps! One more question, thinking of getting some french oak spirals...I should add after cold stabilization right? Also I heard that they impart oak flavors fast so should I only put one spiral in a carboy and not the recommended two?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2013)

That should work. Yes to one spiral. You can always add another but you can't take it out once its in!


----------

